# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Bí kíp đặt phòng khách sạn online giá rẻ nhất !

## civn2011

*Với sự ra đời của các trang web đặt phòng trực tuyến, việc đặt dịch vụ lưu trú cho một chuyến đi chưa bao giờ dễ dàng và tiện lợi đến thế. Tuy nhiên, để biết rõ hình thức thanh toán, độ uy tín của các website..., sau khi xác định điểm đến, ngày nhận phòng, thời gian lưu trú, tên khách sạn... bạn cần:*

** So sánh giá giữa các website:* hiện nay tại Việt nam có rất nhiều trang web đặt phòng trực tuyến, mỗi trang có biểu giá phòng khác nhau, vì thế để tìm được phòng với giá tốt nhất bạn nên kiểm tra, so sánh giá bán giữa các website. 

** So sánh giá bán của khách sạn:* Thông thường giá bán trên các website đặt phòng trực tuyến sẽ rẻ hơn nhiều so với giá bán trực tiếp tại khách sạn. Nhưng nếu bạn có thời gian thì vẫn cứ gọi điện đến khách sạn để khảo giá trực tiếp.

** Hình thức thanh toán:*

- Hầu hết các website đặt phòng trực tuyến quốc tế đều yêu cầu người đặt phòng phải có thẻ tín dụng quốc tế (Visa, MasterCard...) khi đặt phòng. Trong khi đó một số website đặt phòng trong nước chấp nhận thanh toán qua ATM hoặc tiền mặt (trực tiếp).

- Tùy theo chính sách của từng website, khi đặt phòng bạn có thể thanh toán trước hoặc sau. Một số website lớn như Agoda, CheckinVietnam, Chudu24... sẽ yêu cầu khách hàng thanh toán trước 100% số tiền đặt phòng, một số website khác như Booking, Venere... yêu cầu khách hàng thanh toán trực tiếp tại khách sạn.



** Website nào uy tín?*

*- Quốc tế:* (một số trang có hỗ trợ tiếng Việt): Hostelworld.com, Agoda.com, Booking.com, Expedia.com, Hotels.com...

*- Trong nước:* Mangdatphong.vn Checkinvietnam.com, Chudu24.com, Ivivu.com...

Đặc biệt giá bán trên *Mạng đặt phòng khách sạn Việt nam* có thể được coi là rẻ nhất với chính sách trợ giá trực tiếp cho khách hàng và hơn nữa bạn có thể thanh toán đặt phòng bằng nhiều hình thức như chuyển khoản, nộp tiền trực tiếp tại văn phòng công ty hoặc thanh toán bằng thẻ *ATM* của các ngân hàng trong nước như *Vietcombank, Techcombank, Vietinbank, Dong A Bank, VIB, SHB, ACB, Sacombank, BIDV, Agribank, MB, VPB, SeABank, Tienphong Bank, Maritime Bank, PG Bank, Ngân lượng*....

Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể sử dụng các công cụ tìm kiếm Google, Yahoo, Bing... để tìm hiểu và tham khảo thêm...


_Chúc bạn có một chuyến đi an toàn và nhiều kỷ niệm !_

----------


## phamhong_hp

Mình thấy hiện nay có rất nhiều mạng đặt phòng nhưng theo ý kiến của mình thì về mặt giá cả thì hệ thống này là rẻ nhất rồi. Không biết ý kiến của mọi người thế nào?

----------


## bengbeng

bạn ơi, bạn cứ thoải mái chọn trên mangdatphong.vn ấy. trên í có nhiều loại khách sạn cũng như giá cả. Về mặt bằng chung thì tớ thấy khá là ổn. Căn bản là cũng thử rùi mới dám nói! hì hì
Chúc bạn may mắn nha! ^^

----------


## ilovevietnam

Mình là khách hàng trung thành của mangdatphong.vn gần 1 năm zùi . Lần nào đi đâu cũng đặt phòng qua web này hết . Chúc mọi người có những chuyến đi vui vẻ nhé !

----------


## toiditimtoi

Chào cả nhà, các bạn cho mình hỏi xíu. Tháng 8 tới gia đình mình có ý định đi du lịch xa một chuyến hihi. Thấy trang web này có vẻ hay hay, mình muốn tiết kiệm thời gian nên cũng muốn thử đặt xem sao ^^Nhưng hiện tại thì cv của  mình bận quá. Không biết Checkin Vietnam có dịch vu thanh toán tiền tại nhà ko nhỉ? Ý mình là cho người đến nhà thu tiền đấy, thay vì mình đến nộp trực tiếp. :d

----------


## emmaiyeuanh

> Chào cả nhà, các bạn cho mình hỏi xíu. Tháng 8 tới gia đình mình có ý định đi du lịch xa một chuyến hihi. Thấy trang web này có vẻ hay hay, mình muốn tiết kiệm thời gian nên cũng muốn thử đặt xem sao ^^Nhưng hiện tại thì cv của  mình bận quá. Không biết Checkin Vietnam có dịch vu thanh toán tiền tại nhà ko nhỉ? Ý mình là cho người đến nhà thu tiền đấy, thay vì mình đến nộp trực tiếp. :d


Mình tháng vừa rồi cũng đặt phòng qua website này đi công tác. hôm đó gấp quá và lại bận nữa. Không có thời gian đi chuyển tiền nữa cơ. bên công ty Checkin có người đến thu tiền giùm mình đó, thế là chiều mình đi công tác có phòng ở ngay rồi. Tiện lợi thế!

----------


## emmaiyeuanh

Mình cũng sẽ là khách hàng trung thành của website này mới được, hí hí  :Smile:

----------


## civn2011

> Chào cả nhà, các bạn cho mình hỏi xíu. Tháng 8 tới gia đình mình có ý định đi du lịch xa một chuyến hihi. Thấy trang web này có vẻ hay hay, mình muốn tiết kiệm thời gian nên cũng muốn thử đặt xem sao ^^Nhưng hiện tại thì cv của  mình bận quá. Không biết Checkin Vietnam có dịch vu thanh toán tiền tại nhà ko nhỉ? Ý mình là cho người đến nhà thu tiền đấy, thay vì mình đến nộp trực tiếp. :d


toiditimtoi thân mến,

Hình thức thu tiền tại nhà sẽ được Checkin Vietnam triển khai trong thời gian tới, hiện tại một số khách hàng có địa chỉ gần trụ sở công ty thì Checkin Vietnam linh động đến thu trực tiếp thôi bạn ạ  :Smile:

----------


## toiditimtoi

> toiditimtoi thân mến,
> 
> Hình thức thu tiền tại nhà sẽ được Checkin Vietnam triển khai trong thời gian tới, hiện tại một số khách hàng có địa chỉ gần trụ sở công ty thì Checkin Vietnam linh động đến thu trực tiếp thôi bạn ạ


Oh vậy ah, vậy thì hay quá rồi. Nhà mình cũng ở trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh bạn ạ. Vây thì chắc chắn mình sẽ được nằm trong danh sách linh động rùi. Cảm ơn thông tin hữu ích của bạn nhé!  :Smile:

----------


## luutrongvu

Thanks bác civn2011 nhiều vì đã cung cấp những thông tin thật hữu ích. Em là cái thằng thường xuyên bị sếp bắt đi công tác, giờ đã biết thêm cái thông tin này thì phải đặt phòng qua đây mới được.  :Smile:

----------


## mhulsa

Mình cũng được 1 người bạn làm bên du lịch giới thiệu đặt phòng online trên mangdatphong.vn. Mình cũng chưa có dịp để đặt, nhưng cứ oánh dấu và like đã! Thông tin khá là hữu ích ạ!

----------


## bestfriend

từ bây giờ đi đâu du lịch hay công tác, chắc chắn e sẽ đặt phòng bên mangdatphong.vn, thấy mọi người bàn luận mà cũng thấy thích đặt phòng qua đây  :Smile:  like nhé  :love struck:

----------


## Nhung233

Mùa hè mình hay đi du lịch nhưng rất hay bị cháy phòng , bây giờ biết thêm mấy trang book phòng online giá rẻ này ưng quá . Bớt đc 1 nỗi lo .Thanks chủ topic nhé !

----------


## mhulsa

Huhu, mùa du lịch đúng là đặt phòng khó thật. Hôm trước mình đặt phòng trực tiếp bằng điện thoại mà không được. Sực nhớ ra cái trang mangdatphong.vn này. Lên tìm hiểu và khảo giá, book 1 cái là ok luôn! he he ! Sướng ơi là sướng! lại còn nhanh nữa chứ!  :cuoi1:

----------


## emmaiyeuanh

bác mhulsa may mà còn book đc phòng đó. e nghỉ luôn chuyến đi Hải Tiến cuối tuần trc với nhóm bạn rồi kìa, book phòng gấp quá, cháy phòng ko có nên đành phải hoãn lại thôi, chán qá bác ạ  :Frown:  rút kinh nghiệm e đã đặt lun phòng cho dịp nghỉ lễ 2/9 rồi, hehe. chỉ đc nghỉ là đi thôi các bác ạ!

----------


## rua

Mình mới đặt phòng đi du lịch Huế ngày 2/9 bên mangdatphong.vn. Ban đầu định gọi điện trực tiếp đến khách sạn để hỏi giá nhưng lại không có nhiều số điện thoại của các khách sạn nên mình được bạn giới thiệu cho trang web đặt phòng trực tuyến này! Có khá nhiều khách sạn để chọn lựa nhưng mình đặt 1 phòng ở Khách sạn Thân Thiện, ở ngay trung tâm thành phố Huế mà giá cả cho 1 phòng 2 vợ chồng , 1 bé bi là 400k. Phòng ốc nhìn trong ảnh thấy khá sạch sẽ, rì viu trên mangdatphong cũng khá tốt nên mình quyết định book online cho an tâm. Cũng sợ đến sát ngày mới tìm phòng thì hết phòng tốt mất!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yoona

Em đông ý vứi chia sẻ của bác rua! em cũng thường xuyên book phòng bên mangdatphong.vn này, công nhận giá bên website này hạt dẻ hơn khá nhiều so với các site book phòng trực tuyến khác ấy nhỉ! em vừa đặt phòng đi Sapa dịp nghỉ lễ 2/9, giá được giảm 38% luôn, mà cũng là KS 3 sao chứ, nhìn ảnh lung linh lắm nha. ko còn gì sướng bằng các bác ạ  :Yahoo!:

----------


## bengbeng

Hic. Các bác bàn tán xôm tụ quá! Đợt trước đặt phòng ở đây thấy ổn, hôm qua em mới gọi đặt phòng 2/9. Full gần hết rồi! Sợ thật! Cơ bản là em chủ quan quá!

----------


## SweetCandy

bác bengbeng chắc bận việc quá nên ko có để ý đc phòng ốc gì cả rồi. may bác còn đặt đc phòng đấy. em book phòng đi nghỉ 2/9 từ đầu tháng này cơ đấy, đợt đó đặt cũng ko còn nhiều phòng lắm. giá phòng đc giảm gần 40%, bảo sao các bác nhà mình chen chân đặt nhanh thế  :batting eyelashes:  tính em vốn cẩn thận với lo xa, nên dịp nào em vẫn book đc phòng để đi vi vu  :Smile: 
chúc các bác nghỉ lễ độc lập thật thoải mái, vui vẻ nhé!

----------


## nguyenkieutrinh

Có bác nào xài qua trang đặt phòng trực tuyến www.ivivu.com chưa vậy? Mình thấy giao diện và nhìn cũng chuyên nghiệp hơn mangdatphong.vn đó. À, có điểm mình đặc biệt là xác nhận qua sms gì đó. Không biết có phải như đặt vé máy bay không vậy?

----------


## haidang

Mình đăt ivivu 1 lần r! giá cả lần ấy bị đắt hơn so với đặt trực tiếp nên từ sau ko đặt nữa! giao diện nhìn thì công nhận đẹp thật nhưng độ chuyện nghiệp thì mình thấy cả 2 tương tự nhau mà!

----------


## Cận Ngố

> Có bác nào xài qua trang đặt phòng trực tuyến www.ivivu.com chưa vậy? Mình thấy giao diện và nhìn cũng chuyên nghiệp hơn mangdatphong.vn đó. À, có điểm mình đặc biệt là xác nhận qua sms gì đó. Không biết có phải như đặt vé máy bay không vậy?


mình thì chưa đặt bên Ivivu lần nào bạn ơi, có cô bạn cùng học làm bên Mangdatphong.vn giới thiệu nên mình quen book qua bên này, vì hay phải đi công tác mà  :Smile:  dịch vụ tốt nên mình cũng ko đồi địa chỉ để đặt phòng. bên này giá cũng tốt, book phòng xong mình đc gửi Email để lấy xác nhận đặt phòng đê mang đến làm thủ tục check in tại KS bạn ạ. giao diện mình thấy cũng tương tự mà bạn  :Smile:

----------


## banhchuoi

giao diện cũng tương tự nhau cả thôi, bên mangdatphong.vn cũng tiện mà dễ book nữa. Lần trc mình đi công tác đột xuất cũng book bên này 1 lần rùi, ok lắm, mọi người qua thử xem thế nào. Theo cảm nhận của mình là khá ổn đấy

----------

